# our Tulsa dog show results



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My 16 month old GSD, Carly, has been to 4 shows now (AKC conformation), and we got a major Reserve in Tulsa 3 weeks ago! 

It takes 14 bitches to make a major in Oklahoma, so I am a little proud of my girl. Her litter sister went Winners Bitch, so we sort of kept the winning in the family. (my friends jokingly call a reserve "first loser", LOL, but hey, we beat out some nice dogs!)

Carly has a beautiful, beautiful sidegait, but is still a bit immature. The judge had some very nice things to say about her. 

We show again in Oklahoma City in 2 weeks. Ask me how bad I want that major!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats!! she is beautiful !


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a beautiful bitch. Congratulations. Reserve winners is great. I hope you get your major. I like her top line. very nice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys 

That photo doesn't show her head very well, though. It is much prettier than that. 

It'll be a dog fight (ha ha) for that major in OKC. 

In our circle of friends, we have 5 bitches needing the major to finish. Carly has no points (yet) so her getting a major would be unexpected. Not out of the question though! I can dream, lol.

It's a 4 day show, but we are only entered 2 days. I love dog shows, so it'll be a fun time no matter what the outcome. Her litter sister has 13 points already, with one major. She needs to finish, and get out of the way! 

Oh, and our soon to be 13 month old Sage is entered. It'll be her first show. She's a hoot, so it should be interesting. I'm just hoping she minds her manners and doesn't jump over the judges head...


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Those OK shows are always great fun! Good luck to you.


----------

